# Brand New Troy Bilt Blower



## djlen

I just used my Troy Bilt blower for the first time and have some questions. 
Basically I'm disappointed with the rate of snow ejection out of the chute assembly. It seems to lack power. I was expecting the snow to shoot out at least a couple of feet but it's just a weak stream coming out. 
Also, the chute jams with snow every couple of feet and I have to stop and clear it with the provided tool. 
Is there some adjustment that I need to make to get the thing to throw the snow out with more force so that it doesn't jam? 
This was happening under very favorable conditions. We only had about 3" of relatively powdered snow on the driveway this morning. I can't imagine how many issues I'll have when there is a 6" - 10" snow fall.
Any feedback would be appreciated.
Oh, btw, it's a 2410 (24") blower.


Regards, 
Len


----------



## brickcity

maybey 3" is not enough snow to load the impellor enough. as to why the chute gets clogged with fluffy snow i have no idea. i'm sure someone here will be able to help you out better than me.
all i know is my machine throws much better with 8" of snow than 3".


----------



## Coby7

In 2001, MTD acquired Garden Way including the Troy-Bilt and Bolens brands.

That said, it appears your auger belt is slipping. Try adjusting the auger cable a couple of turns on the adjustment and try it again.


----------



## djlen

Seems like it is clogging because there is not enough pressure to push the snow through the chute. This is a brand new blower so I would think that it should not need an adjustment at this point.
Or is it possible that there would be more pressure pushing the snow through if the snow was deeper, say 4" - 6" deep?


----------



## brickcity

do you have any piles more than 3"?
see how it throws more snow. if it's still no good try what coby7 said. could be that simple and easy.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

djlen said:


> Seems like it is clogging because there is not enough pressure to push the snow through the chute. This is a brand new blower so I would think that it should not need an adjustment at this point.
> Or is it possible that there would be more pressure pushing the snow through if the snow was deeper, say 4" - 6" deep?


if lowes assembled you snowblower I would check everything, big box stores are not the greatest at assembling things especially snowblowers. what gear were you using to blow snow, maybe you were just going too slow. my toro 521 only has three speeds plus reverse and in three inches of snow its in third gear


----------



## djlen

I will have to take a look at the auger cable. Not sure how to adjust that. I imagine it might need to be tightened for better pressure pushing out the snow. Definitely was not pushing snow the way I see on the TV. They had a big snowfall in New England and those snow blowers were blowing much stronger than mine. 
It seemed to need less frequent uncloggings in the slower speed than the faster one, but as I said, seems to me that better pressure would yield better movement through the tube and also through the air on ejection.


----------



## Prof100

2 stage blowers don't work well in 2-3" of snow unless you pick up the speed. Try snowblowing in high gear and see if it blows the snow.

As snow fall increases you use a lower gear and vice versa when it decreases.

In addition the impellers on the auger often have up to a half inch of clearance that allows snow (especially wet snow) to clog the mower. Search the forum for Impeller kits which simply close the gap with rubber wipers that ride the surface of the housing. Clogs are reduced by 90% and the rubber wipers really help with snow discharge. Throwing distance is increased dramatically.

Bill


----------



## GustoGuy

Coby7 said:


> In 2001, MTD acquired Garden Way including the Troy-Bilt and Bolens brands.
> 
> That said, it appears your auger belt is slipping. Try adjusting the auger cable a couple of turns on the adjustment and try it again.


 Yes, Always check the tension of your drive cables and belt tensioner. I had a slight problem once with the MTD and I fixed it by getting a crescent wrench and vice grips and set the tension better and now it darn near pulls me down the driveway with the torquey Predator 212cc engine. After a while cables can stretch and so can the belts too and the rubber wears off the pick up wheel and you can have too much rubber residue or possibly oil on your friction disk if your machine leaks oilwell thats a big problem so cleaning and adjusting are critical things to do to keep your blower in tip top condition.


----------



## micah68kj

djlen said:


> I will have to take a look at the auger cable. Not sure how to adjust that. I imagine it might need to be tightened for better pressure pushing out the snow.


*Read your owner's manual.*
There should be a section on troubleshooting and maintenance in there somewhre. 
3" of snow isn't really enough to effeciently run a two stage blower unless you move along at a pretty good clip. Others here have covered that alread. Another thing to do is to spray something in your impeller and your chute. WD-40, silicone, cooking spray etc. Makes the surfaces slicker and less prone to having snow sticking to them.


----------



## whimsey

My Storm 2410 likes deeper snow, with 3" it doesn't blow it far either. A member on this site recommended pushing the snow to form a deeper pile. I did it with our last 2-3" snow fall and made a ~6-8" snow pile and it threw that nicely. Definitely check on getting the impeller kit, it'll help a lot it seems. There is a recent video of a member using his Storm 2410 and it was throwing the deeper snow quite nicely. 

Whimsey


----------

